# Crystal Chandelier



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

What are you guys charging for hanging a medium size to large crystal chandelier in a 2 story foyer? I undestand there are some variables here but from my experience the time to attach all the crystals is simply a pain in the ass.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I would charge for a half day including a helper for hanging the light plus a premium for the height, depending on what you use to get up there.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

It's usually more then the chandelier costs.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I didn't see the medium to large size. What I said was for a normal size with a lot of crystals. Medium would be 6 hours and large would be 8. Rate increased for helper and the premium for getting provisions to reach that high would be additional.

Or they could just have a lift installed.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

flyboy said:


> It's usually more then the chandelier costs.


I agree it has taken me 5 to 6 hours alone to install crystals and maybe a few hours to install fixture. I gave a customer a price of $1100.00 recently to install a crystal chandelier with tons of crystals and he said does that include light lift ? for now on will tell them I will hang it and you put crystals on it !!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Gamit said:


> I agree it has taken me 5 to 6 hours alone to install crystals and maybe a few hours to install fixture. I gave a customer a price of $1100.00 recently to install a crystal chandelier with tons of crystals and he said does that include light lift ? for now on will tell them I will hang it and you put crystals on it !!


I have lost count of how many quotes I have given to
go to an existing finished property and quote this
type of job.

You would be surprised how far apart the customers and I
are usually at.

I've had people who thought it should only be a $100.00 job.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

lighterup said:


> I have lost count of how many quotes I have given to
> go to an existing finished property and quote this
> type of job.
> 
> ...


Just wait until ya get a bit of burnout bulbs then it will be fun for sure.,

I have one customer have big arse chandelier., he was little shocked with my rates due I have to bring in equiment to get up there and replace about 35 bulbs ., plus extra charge to clean it up.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Throw a 14' or 16' ladder on the truck.
2 guys drive out there.
Preform a circus act getting the ladder in and out of the finished act.
Move the crate near the install location.
Spend 30 minuets unpacking.
Another 30 assembling the thing and setting the chain length.
Some times the support bar is too weak to hold or everything is held together on the last thread. Fix it so it won't fall apart.
Or add chain and rewire with a new zip cord.
One guy hold the light while the other mounts.
Install the lamps and shades. 
Another 30 minuets cleaning up the packing material, moving out the create, ladder, and collecting.

About 10 years ago think it was $275. But seems cheap now.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

This was $700-8 hrs after mounting fan box. Scaffolding setup by GC









$550 here-4 hrs








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would qoute $2,500 plus $5 per linear foot of driveway they have.
This is going to crap up a whole day just like a service change would.

Around here, the lighting retailers have people they recommend for these jobs. We rarely see them unless someone moves and brings it with them.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

A days pay for 2 people is what I would charge and the cost of scaffold installation if required. Those things are a pain in the ass because it can take hours and hours depending on the complexity of the fixture just to attach the crystals


----------



## 2nd Mile Glen (Mar 7, 2017)

If the job includes a lift, you might be able to get the owner to hang the crystals after you install, lamp, and test the chandelier (and leave).


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Depends, is it an existing box? Is it rated for the weight? How much to rent scaffolding? Charge by the hour to hang crystals. And it depends on if it's in Beverly Hills, Pacific Palisades, or Compton.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I still think I would do this on those type of jobs:

https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/7ruwxi/speedy_gonzales_got_nothing_on_me/

https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/7ruwxi/speedy_gonzales_got_nothing_on_me/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

2 men 8 hours plus equipment rental. 

None of the ones my BIL and I did could use a light lift as none had attic above.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Southeast Power said:


> I still think I would do this on those type of jobs:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/7ruwxi/speedy_gonzales_got_nothing_on_me/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/7ruwxi/speedy_gonzales_got_nothing_on_me/


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a 16 ft. double sided step ladder, no scaffold needed unless the ceiling is over 18 or 19 ft. It takes two guys to carry the ladder.


----------

